# Pam's sweet Lola is at the Bridge



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am crying as i type this. I just got some devastating news, Pam's sweet girl Lola lost her fight with her horrible neurological disease today and is now at the bridge. 

Rest in peace, Sweet Lola. You will be missed.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The tears are flowing for Pam, her family and Lola. Such a devastating loss. They are in my thoughts and prayers. Godspeed, sweet Lola.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just heard from Pam too. I can barely see for crying. Poor Lola, and poor Pam. God bless you little Lola, run free at the bridge-- and tell my Dolly Mommy loves her.

Pam was such a good mommy to Lola-- she went to great lengths to give her the very best of care and loved her so much.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Omg noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy
Deborah


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pam, my heart is breaking for you. I am so, so sorry reading this sad news about your beloved Lola. I pray God brings you peace and comfort during this most difficult time. I also pray that you feel Lola's beautiful spirit surrounding you with love. Bless you for the wonderful and loving mother you were to your precious and beautiful Lola.

In memory and honor of your Angel Lola ... I have decided to take the step in requesting the applications forms for Snowball to participate in the GME study.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for Pam and her family. This is devastating news. I know the lengths that Pam has gone to for Lola. This is such a nasty, dreadful disease. We need to find a cure or at least a genetic marker so that others don't have to suffer this tragedy.

RIP sweet Lola.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no!! My deepest sympathy to Pam. I am so sad to read this. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pam I am so sorry....sending heart felt sympathy to you and your family. 
RIP sweet Lola


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for Pam.:crying 2: Lola was such a lucky girl to have had Pam as her mommy. Pam you and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:This horrible disease has taken too many babies and we need to do what we can to hopefully help end this horrific disease or find a genetic marker.

RIP Sweet Lola...:crying 2:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My heart is also breaking. I'm crying for Pam. I can't even comprehend this devastating news. I want to hug her and tell her how sorry I am. Since I can't I will hug my fluff a little tighter tonight and once again be reminded how precious every second is. Our time together is too short. This isn't fair!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Pam. Know that there couldn't have been a better mom for sweet Lola than you. RIP little Lola. My prayers and thoughts are with you Pam.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

NO! I had just talked to Pam yesterday and she told me Lola was having a hard time. I was thinking about her this evening and getting ready to message her to see how Lola was doing. I'm so glad I saw this first. I just hate this hideous disease!

Pam, my heart is breaking for you and the tears won't stop. I know this won't ease the pain at all, but sweet Lola is now running and happily playing without worry of anymore seizures. How she will be missed by all of us. 

I'm holding you Pam in my heart and in my prayers. I wish we were closer so I could give you a real hug. I'm so sorry.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> NO! I had just talked to Pam yesterday and she told me Lola was having a hard time. I was thinking about her this evening and getting ready to message her to see how Lola was doing. I'm so glad I saw this first. I just hate this hideous disease!
> 
> Pam, my heart is breaking for you and the tears won't stop. I know this won't ease the pain at all, but sweet Lola is now running and happily playing without worry of anymore seizures. How she will be missed by all of us.
> 
> I'm holding you Pam in my heart and in my prayers. I wish we were closer so I could give you a real hug. I'm so sorry.


'

Same here Crystal, it was only yesterday Pam and I were corresponding, and she told me Lola had a difficult day. Bless dear Pam. It was one of the reasons I wrote the prayer. Love you dear Pam.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you hugs and love at this difficult time.

Rest in love and peace Lovely Lola


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet Lola - you are now running free at the bridge! May you play happy and free now and forever! Tell my sweet Sam that I miss her.

Pam, I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

This is all too much, with all the special ones going to the bridge. There just are no words, that could ever express the heartache I feel. My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious, Lola.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so shocked and sad to hear this about Lola. I am so sorry for your loss Pam.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts Pam. Rest in peace sweet little one.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of little Lola. Hugs to you and God speed little girl.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no! Such a brave fighter Lola was. What a tragic loss.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Pam my heart goes out to you during this very difficult time. I am devastated to hear this news . Sending you hugs and well wishes for peace and strength.

Jenna


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is heartbreaking news. 
Pam, I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Pam, I am so very sad for you on the loss of Lola.
The loss you are feeling now must be bottomless.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very sorry, Pam. I don't know what to say. Lola was a beauty, and a fighter. My heart breaks for you, and your family.

Know we love you always,

Deb and Gang


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, this is devastating news  I'm so sorry for Pam...I know she must be heartbroken. She was the BEST Mommy to Lola. Rest in peace, sweet Lola. 

I am so scared for this horrible disease. And I must say that recently, we've heard of way too many fluffs going to the bridge way before their time and it scares and devastates me. I'll be hugging Bailey extra tight.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No!.. I'm so very very sorry, Pam! I know this is so heartbreaking for you! :crying:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - I'm just stunned. I can't stop crying. :smcry: This disease is so damned unfair to take our beloved little ones like this. Pam, please accept my condolences and I know there's little comfort in anything right now, but I hope you know that you gave so much to Lola -- I know that she survived and thrived so much longer than she probably would have with anyone else, because of your love, care and medical experience and expertise. You did absolutely everything you could for Lola and we all know she knew it.:wub: But I guess it was time for your little girl to leave. No more pain or illness now at the Bridge. May she rest in peace. I'm so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Pam words can not express how very sorry i am for your loss of Lola...RIP Sweet Lola....:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Pam. Lola was a sweet girl who was taken way too soon. But, she knew the greatest love from you. I hope that some day, when the initial pain and shock has passed that you can take comfort from that.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pam, I am so sorry. Hugs and much love. I am so sorry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pam, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious baby girl :'(


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh sweet Pam, there are no words. You're the best there is, dear friend. 

This is for you. Look how cute they were. I think they were straight, too. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG that is so awful. :crying: I am devastated to hear that. RIP sweet little brave Lola.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

so sorry for your loss of lola ,pam.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest in peace sweet Lola.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am so sorry about your sweet Lola. I hope you find strength in knowing she is now free of any pain. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Lola passed,I know she was sick last year at this time...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Pam, I am so terribly sorry for your loss of beautiful Lola. I know you did everything for her. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smcry: oh I am so sorry.
(((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sorry: Pam, if love could have kept her alive--she would still be here!:grouphug: :smcry::smcry:
RIP sweet baby! :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart is breaking and I can barely write this on my tiny iPhone with all the tears flowin down. I too have my Sophie with this. I am so sorry dear Pam as you have.been so wonderful to me. You have been an angel to many and Lola is now yours. RIP sweet Lola.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no, Pam I am so sorry! 
RIP Lola x


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pam I am so sorry. She was so loved and lucky to have you as her Mommy. My heart hurts.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pam, I am so sorry you lost sweet Lola. It's so hard, there's been too many deaths lately and it's absolutely devistating. Sending prayers to you and your family to bring you comfort. You did everthing you could have and I'm proud you are a friend. 

Please take care of yourself and mourn for Little Miss Lola. We are right here mourning with you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Pam i am so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I am know finding out about this. I am so saddened to know of pam's loss. God only know the great lengths pam went thru to help her baby. Pam. Lola was loved. Had a terrific mom and she loved you dearly. I hope one day u find comfort in your memories of her. God bless u and your fam and may Lola rest in peace. What a messed up disease that is. I'm so sorry


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcry:Oh, this is awful! I'm so sorry Pam.:grouphug::crying:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pam, I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers being sent to you and your family.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Pam, I'm so sorry for your loss of Lola. RIP little Lola.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this too Pam. They are never with us long enough, but to have the time so crueling cut short is terrible. Having experienced it myself I empathise and sending my heart felt sympathy to you and your family.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dear Pam, Words can't express how sorry I am that Lola and you had to go through this with this terrible disease. It just isn't fair that anything as sweet and harmless as a Maltese should be subject of such a thing. You were the best Mommie possible for Lola, her loving care-giver and angel. I know your heart is breaking, but you could not have done more, and your sweet Lola is safe and pain free now. I know all of us Maltese Mommies are sending you love and praying for your comfort. Wish I could hug you in person. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Pam.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry Pam. You must be devastated :grouphug: I still can't talk without crying about my Sophie, they leave such a giant hole in our hearts, but as Crystal said, because they bring us such love.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pam, I'm so sorry for your devastating loss. There are no words that can heal your heart. Just know that our arms are around you. Those of us who have lost one of our fur babies know your pain only too well. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....Godspeed sweet baby girl....


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Lola,Pam. May you take comfort in your sweet memories of her.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The tears just wouldn't stop since hearing the heartbreaking news. I always admired the care you gave to Lola. She was such a fighter and an inspiration. That little girl tried so hard to fight that terrible disease. Her gentle body is at peace now, refreshed and running at The Bridge. I can see her playing with all our babies that have passed. Pam....I'm just devasted for your loss. You are an amazing woman...never forget that.


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

To all of you, my dear friends. I simply cannot comment back to each of you and I would feel terrible if I mised anyone because all of you comments are precious to me. Thank you all so much for your outpouring of love and comfort. It means the world to me and my family. This has been a long process with Lola. She was a little fighter, my husband used to call her the Teflon Dog for her seeming ability to shake off all of the terrible things that she went through. But she is finally at rest and nothing can hurt her now. I am at peace with this. I miss her terribly, but I am also relieved that her struggle is over. Again, love you all, and as I have always said, SM people are just the best!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

im so deeply sorry for the loss of your beautiful little baby, sending hugs and prayers.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so very sorry! Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers(((Big Huge Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pam, I have been on the road and hit and miss getting on sm, I am so sorry, Lola is with all our babies just waiting for us at the bridge, I will remember you and your hubby in my prayers, again I AM SO SORRY


----------

